# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Друзья в строгино

## Инга&Кишори

Харе Кришна, уважаемые преданные, примите мои поклоны????Мы семьёй переехали в район строгино , а поскольку я мама с 1,5 месячным малышом ( и 13 летней дочкой ), то с общением пока туго((( есть ли в районе улицы Исаковского или где то в районе метро тоже мамочки? ))) я сама быстро знакомлюсь и нет проблем с общением , но вот мамочек с кем можно было бы и о Кришне и о детках пока не встретила (((( в нашем доме живёт замечательная Матаджи Татьяна, она осмелюсь так назвать - из начинающих, чудеснейшая! Воспитывает троих деток своей сестры, попавшей в беду . Но и с ней не часто видимся, поскольку забот с детками хватает))) мамочки конечно же поймут!Простите, если много внимания и времени заняла своим сообщением, но очень без общения тяжело????У меня много друзей и мы общаемся по интернету, но редко видимся ????Вот и решилась я на этот чудесный сайт обратиться.Спасибо????Жду с нетерпением новостей. Мой номер телефона 89663881661 Инга

----------


## Инга&Кишори

Неужели в Строгино не живут преданные ?

----------

